# Iridium and Gold Refining



## lilcherry2010 (May 23, 2022)

dear friends, I've got some sands with OS, Fe... any suggestions to separate iridium and gold from those. anyone can help, please? thank you


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2022)

How heavy is the bag?


----------

